

Here's a legal way to print money: change the font - edw519
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100406/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_money_saving_fonts

======
AmericanOP
Hands down the most enticing linkbait headline I've seen.

------
ck2
They missed april fools by a week.

Though I do recall an experimental font somewhere that has microscopic holes
in the letters for the same concept of saving ink.

Oh here it is <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecofont>

